# Are 60 points enough to get an invitation for 189 Visa ?



## Anil4973 (Oct 2, 2016)

Hi All,

I am Anil Kumar from India.

I gave my PTE on 08-Aug-2016 and scored S-68, R-71, W-84 and L-79.

I hired a MARA consultant who evaluated my profile and suggested that you are eligible to apply for PR and you can go ahead apply with 60 points. He also said that 60 points are more than enough for you to get 189 VISA. 

Believed in his words, started and completed the following activities.

0. Skill - Software engineer -261313.
1. Skill assessment - 23/09/16 - ACS - +Ve.
2. Lodged - EOI - 28/09/16. - 60 points.

Earlier he said my waiting period could be in between 2 and 3 months. Now he said that people who lodged EOI in January with 60 points did not get invite until today and suggested me either retake PTE or go for 190 Visa. ****kard , he did not told me this earlier.

I am not interested in taking 190 Visa., and If I go for PTE then, I have to score 79 in all modules which I don't think is not an easy game. 

With 60 points, I would be interested to wait for 3 months, but not more than that.

Please suggest what shall I do now.

Regards,
Anil Kumar


----------



## Tazui (Sep 4, 2016)

Hi Anil,
What's the reason for you to not want to take PTE exams again to obtain higher points? Furthermore, I tend to agree with your agent as 190 is a sponsored PR visa, you get to stay in Australia just that you must honor a 2 year stay in a sponsored state, whereas 189 is an independent skilled meaning you can live anywhere.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## forw.jane (Aug 4, 2016)

Anil4973 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am Anil Kumar from India.
> 
> ...


Many ppl are taking PTE and jumping from 60 pts to 70 pts and getting invite. As the number of application for 65 pts are not getting exhausted, the chances of getting an invite with 60 pts for 2613 is very bleak. And even if they get called the waiting period has touched 10 months, so you can only think when your chance will come.


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

Hi Anil,

Go for PTE to enhance your score as waiting list is so long for 60 pointers. Chances are not that bright for 60 pointers in this year atleast.

At the same time, I would suggest you to go for 190 too(if you are comfortable to spend two years in nominated state). This will definitely increase your chances.





Anil4973 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am Anil Kumar from India.
> 
> ...


----------



## Anil4973 (Oct 2, 2016)

Thanks a lot for your quick replies.

It's easy to take PTE, but tough to get 79 in all modules. I don't think it's an easy job. 

One alternative is get married quickly and apply PR for my wife too  so that I will get 5 more points.

are chances are really less for 60 points. Are there any chances of 3 months waiting period ?

The problem with state sponsorship is , I might have to learn one more skill to get the job. that might not work for me.

Please suggest whether getting married quickly and applying PR for my wife too  helps or not ? because I might get 65 points which I am not sure whether enough or not. If not , then there is no other way other than retaking PTE.

Thanks,
Anil Kumar Karamsetty


----------



## movingaus (Sep 29, 2016)

Hi, just to understand is PTE is easy compare to IELTS ? , as i am planning to give IELTS and looking 7 to 8 band ?


----------



## Aksy2501 (Oct 2, 2016)

*PTE-Academic Score and Calculating my total points*

Hi,

I have big confusion in calculating my score and apply for 189 or 190.

Age (25) : 30 Points.
Qualification(B.E, Software Engineer) : 15 Points
Exp: 2.2 years : 0points

So total I have 45points right now, Going put for ACS in October 2nd week, So whats the exact score I need to get in PTE-Academics to get into 189 or 190.

Thanks & Regards,
Aksy


----------



## forw.jane (Aug 4, 2016)

Anil4973 said:


> Thanks a lot for your quick replies.
> 
> It's easy to take PTE, but tough to get 79 in all modules. I don't think it's an easy job.
> 
> ...


Marriage will only help if your wife also can be assessed for a occuption in the SOL, then only you will get 5 pts.


----------



## forw.jane (Aug 4, 2016)

Aksy2501 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have big confusion in calculating my score and apply for 189 or 190.
> 
> ...


For 189 - 60 pts is need and for 190 - 55 pts(+5 state sponsorship), but that alone wont be enough to get an invitation. Currently to get invitation for 189 you need atleast 65 pts, so you would need to score 79 and above in all modules of PTE to get 20 points.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Anil4973 said:


> Thanks a lot for your quick replies.
> 
> It's easy to take PTE, but tough to get 79 in all modules. I don't think it's an easy job.
> 
> ...


I don't see why people are so against sponsorship by a state. Realistically you're going to need to pick a spot to live before you can get a role. Unless you're outstandingly talented, you're not going to get offered anything offshore. 

So if you get a 189, you're going to have to pick somewhere to live, and the chances are you're going to choose NSW or Victoria if you work in ICT. You're not going to lift and shift your life once there, and if you want to move, after just 2 years you can. Realistically it's going to take 18 months to just get settled in, so it's no hardship. Really, unless you have a reason for living somewhere that doesn't offer SS, you have no reason not to.


----------



## forw.jane (Aug 4, 2016)

movingaus said:


> Hi, just to understand is PTE is easy compare to IELTS ? , as i am planning to give IELTS and looking 7 to 8 band ?


Recent surge of invite getting closed on 65 and above pts is because of people scoring 79 and above in PTE. Just a thought for you to think which is easier.


----------



## Anil4973 (Oct 2, 2016)

Thanks a lot dude. I was under the assumption that they offer some undeveloped states where it is tough to get IT Job. 

Dude! you made my day. I also wanted to go to either sydney or melbourne.

Can anyone or you also please suggest which state should I choose? New south wales or Victoria. To me, both look good. I can see opportunities available for my skill in both Melbourne and Sydney.

And which state between New south wales or victoria has good chances to get an invitation ?

Even though I go for state sponsorship, I get only 65 points. Are they enough to get an invitation in 3 months ?

You guys rock,
Anil Kumar Karamsetty


----------



## tanaynash (Apr 24, 2016)

Aksy2501 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have big confusion in calculating my score and apply for 189 or 190.
> 
> ...


Ur total score is 45...

7 each IELTS or equivalent will give u 10pts...in that case u ll need atleast 5 more points to make it 60...which means u ll have to go for 190. OR 

8 each or equivalent will give u 20pts... U ll then hv 65...if tht happens... U ll be able to go for 189 directly... 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anil4973 (Oct 2, 2016)

FFacs said:


> I don't see why people are so against sponsorship by a state. Realistically you're going to need to pick a spot to live before you can get a role. Unless you're outstandingly talented, you're not going to get offered anything offshore.
> 
> So if you get a 189, you're going to have to pick somewhere to live, and the chances are you're going to choose NSW or Victoria if you work in ICT. You're not going to lift and shift your life once there, and if you want to move, after just 2 years you can. Realistically it's going to take 18 months to just get settled in, so it's no hardship. Really, unless you have a reason for living somewhere that doesn't offer SS, you have no reason not to.


Thanks a lot dude. I was under the assumption that they offer some undeveloped states where it is tough to get IT Job. 

Dude! you made my day. I also wanted to go to either sydney or melbourne.

Can anyone or you also please suggest which state should I choose? New south wales or Victoria. To me, both look good. I can see opportunities available for my skill in both Melbourne and Sydney.

And which state between New south wales or victoria has good chances to get an invitation ?

Even though I go for state sponsorship, I get only 65 points. Are they enough to get an invitation in 3 months ?

You guys rock,
Anil Kumar Karamsetty


----------



## tanaynash (Apr 24, 2016)

Anil4973 said:


> Thanks a lot dude. I was under the assumption that they offer some undeveloped states where it is tough to get IT Job.
> 
> Dude! you made my day. I also wanted to go to either sydney or melbourne.
> 
> ...


Any day u ll have more scope of finding jobs in Sydney and Melbourne... Both cities are different in terms of lifestyle and the pace of life... Depends on what u Wud prefer... U may decide... 

Depending on how much experience u have and wht ur score is on IELTS, the state will issue u invitation on priority basis... 


Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhavna1 (Jul 20, 2014)

Tazui said:


> Hi Anil,
> What's the reason for you to not want to take PTE exams again to obtain higher points? Furthermore, I tend to agree with your agent as 190 is a sponsored PR visa, you get to stay in Australia just that you must honor a 2 year stay in a sponsored state, whereas 189 is an independent skilled meaning you can live anywhere.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hi, 

In 190, isnt we have to show lots of fund in our bank account?


----------



## tanaynash (Apr 24, 2016)

Bhavna1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> In 190, isnt we have to show lots of fund in our bank account?


Bhavna... There is no bank balance requirement for any of GSM Australian Visas... If u read it somewhere... Would appreciate u sharing the link of the same.... Thanks... 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhavna1 (Jul 20, 2014)

tanaynash said:


> Bhavna... There is no bank balance requirement for any of GSM Australian Visas... If u read it somewhere... Would appreciate u sharing the link of the same.... Thanks...
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


When my friend was applying the consultant told him that you need to show money in your account, so he applied for 189 later. Will check with him again.


----------



## Bhavna1 (Jul 20, 2014)

Bhavna1 said:


> When my friend was applying the consultant told him that you need to show money in your account, so he applied for 189 later. Will check with him again.


And this is the reason I also did not apply for 190, considering I need to show money in my account.


----------



## tanaynash (Apr 24, 2016)

Bhavna1 said:


> And this is the reason I also did not apply for 190, considering I need to show money in my account.


Either u have been misguided or there is something specific agent would have been talking about. I recommend doing ur research along with taking guidance from Agent. Trust me they are humans... When was this by the way? I hope u have not ended up wasting ur time... 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhavna1 (Jul 20, 2014)

This was last year I guess when he applied. Thank god, I am not in hurry for visa so can wait for 189 invitation.


----------



## Bhavna1 (Jul 20, 2014)

I might be misguided, as before when he went they said you are not eligible, then he applied for New Zealand and then in between they said why did not you applied for Australia, he said in starting you told me I am not eligible and need funds, they said its for different category. Then he changed his process to Australia.


----------



## Bhavna1 (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks for clarification, I can also think for 190 for Victoria and can get 5 points, my skills are in their list. I should study the website again.


----------



## tanaynash (Apr 24, 2016)

Bhavna1 said:


> Thanks for clarification, I can also think for 190 for Victoria and can get 5 points, my skills are in their list. I should study the website again.


Sure... U shud... Has ur friend already applied? N wht occupation u want to apply for in case u wish to share... N wasting 1 yr is not wise weather or not u r in a hurry...

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhavna1 (Jul 20, 2014)

tanaynash said:


> Sure... U shud... Has ur friend already applied? N wht occupation u want to apply for in case u wish to share... N wasting 1 yr is not wise weather or not u r in a hurry...
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Yes, he did and got PR as well. So all good with him. I have applied for Electrical Engineering 233311.


----------



## tanaynash (Apr 24, 2016)

Bhavna1 said:


> Yes, he did and got PR as well. So all good with him. I have applied for Electrical Engineering 233311.


Oh ok... Good luck... U ve applied for EOI or Visa? 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhavna1 (Jul 20, 2014)

tanaynash said:


> Oh ok... Good luck... U ve applied for EOI or Visa?
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Still on EOI stage.


----------



## tanaynash (Apr 24, 2016)

Bhavna1 said:


> Still on EOI stage.


7 each would help u get invitation sooner even if the requirement is 6 each or something... 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhavna1 (Jul 20, 2014)

tanaynash said:


> 7 each would help u get invitation sooner even if the requirement is 6 each or something...
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Have no plans to give PTE again, it just sucks my blood. Will wait for the invitation. People say its a month wait at max for electrical engineers with 60 points. And I am not at in Hurry.


----------



## tanaynash (Apr 24, 2016)

Bhavna1 said:


> Have no plans to give PTE again, it just sucks my blood. Will wait for the invitation. People say its a month wait at max for electrical engineers with 60 points. And I am not at in Hurry.


Oh! Ok... Got it... Just sharing that one of my friend's friend had 17 years of work experience as electrical engineer. Got invitation recently after 1 year because he applied with 6 each. I hope they have recently changed things hope urs happens much faster... 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhavna1 (Jul 20, 2014)

Ohh Sorry, I have 7 in each


----------



## tanaynash (Apr 24, 2016)

Bhavna1 said:


> Ohh Sorry, I have 7 in each


Lol... Good... 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Bhavna1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> In 190, isnt we have to show lots of fund in our bank account?


Some of the states ask you to confirm you have sufficient funds to realistically survive relocation. And that is the point: you need savings to make this move. If the idea of having 30K in the bank means you don't go for state sponsorship you need to have a good hard think on whether you can realistically move country.


----------



## Bhavna1 (Jul 20, 2014)

FFacs said:


> Some of the states ask you to confirm you have sufficient funds to realistically survive relocation. And that is the point: you need savings to make this move. If the idea of having 30K in the bank means you don't go for state sponsorship you need to have a good hard think on whether you can realistically move country.


Sorry got confused again, so it means we should have that much amount of money in our bank, just in case they ask for? 

Thanks


----------



## tanaynash (Apr 24, 2016)

FFacs said:


> Some of the states ask you to confirm you have sufficient funds to realistically survive relocation. And that is the point: you need savings to make this move. If the idea of having 30K in the bank means you don't go for state sponsorship you need to have a good hard think on whether you can realistically move country.


Hi... Thanks for the information... Could u help us locate this information!? As much as I cud find on the official website... Nowhere it says so... 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## tanaynash (Apr 24, 2016)

Bhavna1 said:


> Sorry got confused again, so it means we should have that much amount of money in our bank, just in case they ask for?
> 
> Thanks


Don't get confused... Let them share information link and that is how we confirm... U panic too much... 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Bhavna1 said:


> Sorry got confused again, so it means we should have that much amount of money in our bank, just in case they ask for?
> 
> Thanks


Some states, e.g. Victoria, ask you to declare you have enough accessible funds.


----------



## tanaynash (Apr 24, 2016)

FFacs said:


> Some states, e.g. Victoria, ask you to declare you have enough accessible funds.


But any links in particular? 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

tanaynash said:


> Hi... Thanks for the information... Could u help us locate this information!? As much as I cud find on the official website... Nowhere it says so...
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Victoria: half way down this page


----------



## tanaynash (Apr 24, 2016)

FFacs said:


> Victoria: half way down this page


Thanks... Shall check... 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

FFacs said:


> Victoria: half way down this page


South Australia


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

FFacs said:


> South Australia


Also Queensland: http://migration.qld.gov.au/wp-content/uploads/pdf/Settlement-Funds_skilled.pdf


----------



## tanaynash (Apr 24, 2016)

FFacs said:


> South Australia


Thanks for throwing light at this... It is talking about "offshore" and "on shore"... Any idea as to what is tht precisely? 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## tanaynash (Apr 24, 2016)

Maggie-May24 said:


> Also Queensland: http://migration.qld.gov.au/wp-content/uploads/pdf/Settlement-Funds_skilled.pdf


Thanks Maggie... Thanks for sharing... This one also talks about onshore and offshore... Could u help us understand that if at all... And also... This is a state requirement and not from the immigration... So, how n when does this apply....i mean when can u be asked to show these funds? During the application? Thanks... 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

tanaynash said:


> Thanks Maggie... Thanks for sharing... This one also talks about onshore and offshore... Could u help us understand that if at all... And also... This is a state requirement and not from the immigration... So, how n when does this apply....i mean when can u be asked to show these funds? During the application? Thanks...
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Onshore = in Australia and offshore = outside Australia.

You would need to provide evidence of funds during the state sponsorship process. You can check the various state websites to see what type of funds they require evidence of and how/when they want you to provide this.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

tanaynash said:


> Thanks Maggie... Thanks for sharing... This one also talks about onshore and offshore... Could u help us understand that if at all... And also... This is a state requirement and not from the immigration... So, how n when does this apply....i mean when can u be asked to show these funds? During the application? Thanks...
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


As I mentioned previously, these requirements are actually a very good guide on the level of resources you realistically need. So even though 189 doesn't ask for the same, you should be setting yourself the goal of having this sort of money available. Going for 189 to avoid needing savings is not really a smart move.


----------



## Aksy2501 (Oct 2, 2016)

it meas I need 79 scores in PTE all modules :-( 

Can anyone tell me, is it possible to get 79 in all and training is required this ?? Or any other way to get 65 points...?? My husband is MBA with 8 years of experiece..Does his skills ll get counted in anyway ???

Thanks in adavnce..
Aksy


----------



## Chunkz (Sep 22, 2016)

You should try and give the PTE A exam again.


----------



## hsethi661 (May 30, 2017)

Hi,

How much ielts / pre score req for claim of spouse points ?

Is it necessary to give exam or without exam can we do skill assessment for wife (teaching profile) from AITSL governing authority.

Please reply.

Thanks & Regards,
Himanshu Seth
<*SNIP*> *Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## sajjad_sajjad (Aug 26, 2017)

I have 60 points, which visa i should choose to apply , is there any suggestion?


----------

